

Stanford algorithm analyzes sentence sentiment - danso
http://engineering.stanford.edu/news/stanford-algorithm-analyzes-sentence-sentiment-advances-machine-learning

======
tannerc
Neat, but is it safe to assume Google (and likely other agencies) have already
done something similar to -- or a step or two beyond -- this?

